# Phrag andreetae



## Kyle (Jul 13, 2006)

Heres a couple more pictures.

I find this flower hard to take pictures of. These picture were really dark, so I brightened them in Photoshop. The colors are true.












Enjoy!

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2006)

okay, now that's a CUTE Phrag! 
Thanks so much for the photos - it's been a little hard to see what the flower looks like in the others. That first one is great!


----------



## Gideon (Jul 13, 2006)

Very pretty, it would be interesting to see the variation in the different clones


----------



## blueovalgal (Jul 13, 2006)

I LOVE it! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2006)

Now I definitely need one.


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2006)

Great picture. Thanks for the pics Kyle!


----------



## Billie (Jul 13, 2006)

*Wonderful Phrag*

 thanks so much for sharing great photos and news . Can't wait to be able to get one . The kovachii has finally made it here to Australia soon Ill have some babies - now the i want thing is on again ???? just love the colour of this one . again thanks for sharing . 
billie


----------



## gore42 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very pretty! Thanks for posting these  Is it just me, or does the petal shape remind anyone else of kovachii? There are some obvious similarities to _fischeri_. I like it 

-Matthew


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for posting these  Is it just me, or does the petal shape remind anyone else of kovachii? There are some obvious similarities to _fischeri_. I like it
> 
> -Matthew


That was my first thought. There is purported to be a white kovachii.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 13, 2006)

We'll kovacii and this little guy are simular, but they are also very different, size being the biggest difference. These guys bloom sequentually (sp?) (techincally so does kovachii, but not as often as these guys, andrettae is like a fisheri or schlimii, they can bloom for a few weeks, kovachii produces 3 blooms and thats it). 

The leaves are very different, closer to a fisherii or besseae leaf then to kovachii or schlimii.

The plants are very small. I think people will really enjoy these little guys. 

Kyle


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 13, 2006)

That has to be the CUTEST phrag I have ever seen!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 13, 2006)

I think there are others in this section waiting to be discovered. 

Maybe cuter?


----------



## silence882 (Jul 13, 2006)

Kyle said:


> I think there are others in this section waiting to be discovered.
> 
> Maybe cuter?



I concur! I would guess the Colombian Andes have a species or two that need discovering. Not that I'm about to volunteer to go hiking through the Colombian Andes...

--Stephen


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 14, 2006)

Those are nice,do you have these grown


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jul 14, 2006)

The plant you show is similar if not the same plant that has been described and in very limited cultivation for many years as schlimii var. albiflorum. I will have to search when I get time for a flower photo. The division we were given many years ago was imported in 1979, it eventually gave up on us but we do have a few plants we grew from seed from it. Guess I'll have to try to find them, and find them some expert homes since were not Phrag fans.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2006)

Bob Wellenstein said:


> Guess I'll have to try to find them, and find them some expert homes since were not Phrag fans.



Well, my name is phragfan in another forum. Please let me know if you find them...


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jul 14, 2006)

I found pictures of the selfing of the mother plants and cropped and reduced them. I have a slide of the mother plant somewhere, it had wider floppy petals. The foliage in the photos is of other phrags on the bench, the foliage of these is more like a narrower besseae leaf. Same? I don't know, maybe. The original plant was imported if I recall correctly in 1979, and identified as from Colombia. It was identified as Phrag schlimii v albaflorum by Leslie Garay. We received a divivion a number of years ago. Guess I should look for the selfings.


----------



## gore42 (Jul 14, 2006)

mmmm, very nice, Mr Wellenstein  If you locate the seedlings, please let me know, too!

Matthew Gore


----------



## Darin (Jul 16, 2006)

Very cute. Looks compact. Phrag. andreettæ looks like it might win people over just on the cute factor even if its not great for breeding.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 18, 2006)

Spectacular!

thanks

PS: For a slight moment; I thought it was kovachii


----------



## Gideon (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## ORG (Jul 24, 2006)

Dear Bob,
the plant which you have shown is not a Phrag. schlimii forma albiflorum.
The true one was shown on an old plate. The scan is not so good.





It was published as 
Cypripedium schlimii var. albiflorum LINDEN, in Illustration Horticole, t. 183; 1874
Later on it was combined to 
Phragmipedium schlimii forma albiflorum (LINDEN)GRUSS 1996 in Die Orchidee 47(1): 22; 1996
It shows white flowers only with a red opening of the lip. The plant is like a normal Phrag. schlimii.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

*Phrag species.*

If this plant becomes available I would definately like a division or seedling. E.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 28, 2006)

Ecuagenera will probably have seedlings available in a couple years.

Kyle


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 28, 2006)

Kyle said:


> Ecuagenera will probably have seedlings available in a couple years.
> 
> Kyle


Ecuagenera has seedlings now... They aren't interested in trying to export them to the US at this time. I know, I've pestered them repeatedly about it...


----------



## Kyle (Sep 28, 2006)

Unfortunatly, at present, Ecuagenera isn't able to export phrag species, including andreettae. Maybe thats why they won't comit to a deal

The seedlings are actually divisions.

They don't have very many plants, probably zero in compot and they had a few mother flasks.

And, in case you curious, they haven't made any hybrids with it.

It will take a while before we start to see them for sale.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 28, 2006)

:smitten: lovely, I can't wait until they are available here.

Edit: It appears that schlimii f. albiflorum is not the same as andreettae
http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/genus/sections/micropetalum.asp


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for reminding me of this link.

Anyone know if Rob Z. is on this forum???


----------



## Kyle (Sep 28, 2006)

I think Rob pops in from time to time.

Ron, these little cuties are from the border of Ecuador and Columbia. Very near to the habitat of P. fischeri. 

Maybe next years trip, Ron?


----------



## Heather (Sep 28, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting. Thanks for reminding me of this link.
> 
> Anyone know if Rob Z. is on this forum???



Yep, Rob Z's here, and I just discovered that he's got a really nice link to our forum on his site! Thanks Rob! Sweet!


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd love to learn more about this species. I think it's amazing. Has it colonized a site or are plants sort of randomly dispersed here and there?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2006)

I got a phrag species from Ecuagenera. Why cant they import? E.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 29, 2006)

A new person in Ecuador is in charge of issueing the permits. She is pretty strict. Its just a matter of working throught all the red tape. Takes time.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2006)

Argh, beaurocracy!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyle said:


> I think Rob pops in from time to time.
> 
> Ron, these little cuties are from the border of Ecuador and Columbia. Very near to the habitat of P. fischeri.
> 
> Maybe next years trip, Ron?



I will keep my eyes peeled for any new species while on this years trip


----------



## Kyle (Sep 29, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> I will keep my eyes peeled for any new species while on this years trip



When I met Phil Cribb in Ecuador last year, he said that their likely must be one or two more Phrag species in the Micropetulum section waiting to be discovered that would link fisherii, schlimii, besseae and kovachii. Both evolutionary and geographically.

Good luck Ron. What will you call it? Phrag ronnii?

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm looking forward to that Ron. Bring 'em on!


----------



## Mahon (Sep 30, 2006)

I am almost sure there are more than 2 undiscovered species of Phragmipedium... =)

-Pat


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 30, 2006)

Mahon said:


> I am almost sure there are more than 2 undiscovered species of Phragmipedium... =)
> 
> -Pat



Definitely. When was the last time anyone did any searching in Columbia?!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

You people are scaring me. Do you see the prices for the new kovachii? Will I have to sell my soul to buy more Phrags? E.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 7, 2009)

reviving this thread... 

Does any of you here have any advice regarding the best conditions for Phrag andeettae? or what should be done and what not? 

Today I had the chance to acquire oen plant, and could not resist


----------



## Ernie (Mar 7, 2009)

Going out on a limb here (don't have any of this species... yet), BUT grow it like a Phrag???  The wetter ones probably. Pretty bright light (enough to bloom compact Catts or grow by your mutlifloral Paphs), intermediate temps, good air movement, open mix that holds both water and air well, and never drying out completely. I'm curious if it likes calcium and magnesium like Pk and fischeri do??? 

-Ernie


----------



## John D. (Mar 7, 2009)

So far mine seen to like "wet" Phrag conditions and additional oystershell.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 7, 2009)

gore42 said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for posting these  Is it just me, or does the petal shape remind anyone else of kovachii? There are some obvious similarities to _fischeri_. I like it
> 
> -Matthew



I thouht it was Pk hybrid, too !:clap: A beauty !


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2009)

NO, it's much smaller. I can hardly wait for mine!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 8, 2009)

Ernie said:


> I'm curious if it likes calcium and magnesium like Pk and fischeri do??? -Ernie





John D. said:


> So far mine seen to like "wet" Phrag conditions and additional oystershell.



that's a good hint.. I was not aware Pk and Pf liked additional Ca/Mg... that's something I could indeed add.. 

Thanks!

my plants is still a young plant, maybe 1 - 2 years to bloom... looking forward to see how it developes...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 8, 2009)

Where is this species available for sale in the US? 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2009)

Ecuagenera had flasks!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 8, 2009)

cute flower!!!!!


----------



## eteson (May 20, 2013)

Reviving this thread again...

Phragmipedium andreettae






This one is from the southern part of Colombia.

The clones from this locality have resulted very good growers.

I cannot wait to see it crossed with a besseae flavum!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2013)

Hell! I can't wait to get a decent size one for less than a fortune! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eteson (May 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Hell! I can't wait to get a decent size one for less than a fortune!
> Thanks for sharing.



That is fun, here we sell a BS multigrowth for less than 30 US$. oke: Unfortunatelly we cannot sell it outside of the colombian border yet.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2013)

:ninja: For what we pay for one I can get 5 there! I'll send you an address.


----------



## get (May 21, 2013)

I hope that you will come to Spain!:rollhappy:

Un saludo


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2013)

Yo espero que ir al Espana tambien!


----------



## eteson (May 21, 2013)

get said:


> I hope that you will come to Spain!:rollhappy: Un saludo





NYEric said:


> Yo espero que ir al Espana tambien!



Both of you are more than welcome to Colombia... The Phrag. andreetae was not yet discovered in Spain :rollhappy:
But everything can happen, since it was originally described in Ecuador when it is mainly a Colombian species! oke:


----------



## eteson (May 21, 2013)

Some pictures more:

This is one is called "JLo" and it is one of the whitest and finest forms that we could get. It comes from the southern part of Colombia.
I am wondering if the Phragmipedium schlimii fm. albiflorum is actually one form of Phrag. andreettae











I removed the pouch to cross it with a Phragmipedium longifolium and revealed the peculiar shape of the staminodia.






and the delicate stigma:






We hope to see a nice hybrid similar to Sedenii but whiter.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 21, 2013)

Has this been crossed with Kovachii yet? Or cardinal birchwood?


----------



## eteson (May 21, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Has this been crossed with Kovachii yet? Or cardinal birchwood?




I think that it must have been crossed with kovachii... for sure this is the first cross to try... but we have no yet mature plants of kovachii.

We are working in crosses with schlimii, besseae, longifolium, manzurii and some kovachii hybrids... but we have to wait a while to see the first results...:drool:


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2013)

Oh my dear friend, please remember us when flasks are available.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2013)

I'd like to see it crossed with a pale pearcei.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2013)

I'd like to see it on my living room table!


----------



## tomkalina (May 22, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I'd like to see it crossed with a pale pearcei.



Or a nice pale wallisii?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Or a nice pale wallisii?



Hey, that would be even better!


----------



## Shiva (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful. I so need to get my own.


----------



## eaborne (May 26, 2013)

Wonderful bloom!


----------

